# Which Incubator



## Atonks (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello people
Just windering what people's opinion's and preferences are between 2 incubators that i am trying to decide on which one to get. 
Its between the Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery 2 or the R-COM Juragon Standard.
So yes im just wanting to know which one you guys would opt for out of these 2 
Many Thanks
Adam


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

In my opinion make your own. Use a poly box big enough to hold the eggs, fill 3-4" full of damp vermiculite (clumps together but doesnt drip when compressed) heat mat on the lid controled by a pulse stat to required temps. Use a external digital thermometer/hygrometer, probe next to the eggs to keep an eye on conditions inside. You can also cut out a hole in the lid leaving a small lip to glue a cd case in as a viewing window. This way you can check on the eggs without having to open the box more than once a week for air flow. Temps and humidity will varie from species to species but that can be set by yourself to ensure the eggs are good to go.

The other option is to get an old fridge, clear all pipes off the back (have de-gassed professionaly :whistling2 then put some heat mats in their and use the shelfs to put a plastic box with vermiculite and eggs in. Again keep therm/hygro probe next to eggs so your measuring their conditions not the fridges.

Havnt used either option but have been researching and waying up my options for my snakes next year, fingers crossed. And these are the 2 main options i have come across from those in the know that have tried and tested them. Other than these options, if you have the money get the pro rack ones John makes. (google pro racks to get site up) they arnt cheap but he is a great guy and i believe these are great incubators for the more serious breeder with lots of eggs.

Hope this helps 

Gav.


----------



## Atonks (Nov 1, 2009)

Thankyou for your reply mate. I have in previous years made a few of my own but this year in particular i am letting my younger sister aid me in the breeding of my Geckos and Snakes so i was going to actually buy a brand new incubator just to ensure it si simple to use and that she understands how to use it as i wouldnt really want her messing about with one that i had made and causing any damage to herself or the eggs if you get me 
So yes thats the actual reason i was wanting a proper incubator 
Again many thanks for your reply 
Adam


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

In that case mate here you go -

Pro Hatch Incubators

Doesnt get much better/easier than that bud. Its an investment for sure but will last a lifetime. It is allot more accurate than the 100-200 quid plastic ones. Allot of people report poly boxes and fridges to be easier to control and have higher hatch rates as temps dont fluctuate as much. The other problem with the plastic named ones is they are very small and only fit small eggs and small quantities.

Gav.


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

:welcome:juragon pro all you do is top up water it does all the rest no worries bout temp humidity,air flow..:notworthy:


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Iv got a brand new juragon sat here in box never used, box is split down one edge, I'd sell 100 quid plus postage if your interested? Lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not sure which is best but the lucky reptile looks mint


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ha just noticed u are also from Wakefield


----------



## Atonks (Nov 1, 2009)

Well i have just got a juragon but wanting another 
And yes well im from Normanton


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm from ryhill


----------



## williams2k11 (Jan 16, 2011)

iv been looking to buy a Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery 2 but just wanted to know if anyone knows how many clutches of corn snake eggs it would hold


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*incubator*

hi there have a look at this one might help Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery II - Incubator HN-2UK - Surrey Pet Supplies


paul


----------

